# " Monster" croc snared in NT



## GSXR_Boy (May 4, 2011)

Monster crocodile snared in NT river


----------



## yommy (May 4, 2011)

nice was at donkey camp last month got to love the extended wet


----------



## sookie (May 5, 2011)

that's 2 prs of shoes,a few handbags,belts and wallets.whew that a bigboy.wouldn't wanna meet him while out for a skinny dip.hahahaahahahahah


----------



## redlittlejim (May 5, 2011)

very nice


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 5, 2011)

now thats a reptile


----------



## mmafan555 (May 14, 2011)

Thats sad that you always here of Australian authorities just removing the largest crocs and bringing them to croc farms. A beast like that deserves to be a wild croc and contributing its genes to future generations.

Dwarfism is a huge threat to any large animal and especially a slow growing long lived animal like a croc.. These huge monsters need to be the ones most protected and every effort should be made to keep them in the wild where they can breed. Simply moving them to a croc farm is wrong.


----------



## slim6y (May 14, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong - but crocs don't get huge unless they're very territorial - hence they live well away from other crocs in order to keep their territory. 

Although 4.6m is huge - there is certainly larger out there... But again, they can't get to this size if they're over-populated (surely). So the call for culling could be wrong too!


----------



## longqi (May 14, 2011)

very recently I fished the East Alligator
way too many big crocs that had forgotten they cannot live together it seems
Way too many crocs that absolutely showed no fear at all
Hundreds of small crocs
Things are very very different now than a few years ago when they were seldom seen
Ive fished up there on and off for 30 years 
This was the first time I actually felt very very insecure

This particular croc was removed from near a camping spot if memory serves me correctly
Probably about 50 years old so has never been shot at etc
It would have no fear of humans and is basically a mincing machine with legs
To allow it to live among people would be like pouring a ton of fresh blood into Bondi Beach every day and not expecting sharks to come in and with similar consequences

If dwarfism is a problem why do big old crocs like this one, usually kill any female they are mated with??


----------



## Darlyn (May 14, 2011)

Don't worry mmafan there are plenty of huge crocs still out there, last estimates are that the population has grown to 100,000.
These days you see them in areas where the never used to be. Case in point is that Donkey Camp where they caught this
guy used to be the local swimming hole.
They do cull them in populated areas (see Gordo's threads).
They still pull around 120- 140 out of the harbour every year.
But there are definately some huge buggers out there.


----------

